# AFT !!!!!! maybe a ABA derivate???????



## idlirp (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you my overseas friend! 
this is my 1.6 AFT engine! ever seen sth like this? dont it just look like a smaller ABA?










_Modified by idlirp at 7:10 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## idlirp (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: AFT !!!!!! maybe a ABA derivate??????? (idlirp)*











_Modified by idlirp at 7:09 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## idlirp (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: AFT !!!!!! maybe a ABA derivate??????? (idlirp)*









and again


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: AFT !!!!!! maybe a ABA derivate??????? (idlirp)*

Well that is pretty interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idlirp (Sep 9, 2009)

the engine is pretty dirty , its time i dont clean it , but it is in perfect conditions. i ve always heard aboat the ABA but now as you can see the engine block is very similar. mine is also much more "modern" as an engine, the throttle body and the air intake...
the oil leaks are from the oil cap because that is not the OEM one.
and yes! i ve tuned it!!! see the hoses at the air filter? they help for bette intake and such an aggresive sound!!!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (idlirp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idlirp* »_see the hoses at the air filter? they help for bette intake and such an aggresive sound!!!

Not to burst ur bubble but u drilled the holes on the wrong side. They should have been drilled on the fender side to get the most cold air as possible...Not the motor side where all the hot air is at...


----------



## idlirp (Sep 9, 2009)

You are very right!!
i realized it was wrong just a minute after i drilled them








now im checking some pics of the ABA block on the web and im 99% sure this is one of them!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (idlirp)*

Half way down on this page I have an album of ABA 2L Bottom end pictures.
http://corradoalleysg60projects.shutterfly.com/


_Modified by G60ING at 8:30 AM 11-22-2009_


----------



## idlirp (Sep 9, 2009)

now im totally convinced!
is it possible a G60 swap?
what would i need?


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (idlirp)*

I would love to have that 1.6 in a daily with MSnS. Talk about fuel sitting awesomeness.


----------



## idlirp (Sep 9, 2009)

you are talking about economy? 
this is my first car so i cant compare it.


----------

